# No Time For Weak Men - Rev. Benjamin Glaser



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 10, 2020)

From PB's @Backwoods Presbyterian's blog.
... [The gaslighters] "want power, and fearful men give it to them by their weakness.

When it comes to the body of Christ and the mission given to her, the witness to these attempts at gaslighting are undeniably in the Book of Acts and they are the main tool of Satan and his minions throughout the book of Revelation. Whether it was Jewish or Roman authorities there are multiple attempts, either through bribery and threats or the enticements of men’s words, to move the disciples away from the hard edges of gospel truth into soft, weak accommodationists. This is of course the method of theological liberalism. Take away the mean words of Paul and Moses and leave the red words of Christ, yet the culture is not satisfied. We'll take Jesus, but not too much. Just get rid of that supernatural stuff, or the Bible's teaching on homosexuality, open-marriage, sexual intercourse at any time of life, etc... There is always an attempt by this line of thought to try and make Jesus safe for the world. If we only give in on this issue they will listen about Christianity. However, this is not possible.

The Lion of Judah is voracious and powerful. There is no bargaining with Jehovah.

Christ the Destroyer (1 Cor. 10:9-10) demands whole obedience unto Himself. There is no friendship with the world, nor can there be. The leaders of His church fool themselves if they believe one can have influence with those whose philosophies are founded in order to deny the sovereign and almighty power of God by playing games and cooperating with the world. Light and darkness have nothing in common....








No Time For Weak Men - Rev. Benjamin Glaser


A term that has grown in popularity among counselors and in psychological textbooks is gaslighting . One hears it on TV, reads it in print, ...




seventeen82.blogspot.com

Reactions: Like 4


----------

